# NCE Power Cab run 2 or 3 sound enabled locos?



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

I am trying to decide what DCC system to buy and I am leaning towards the NCE Power Cab. I see the Pro Cab has much more power and additional capability, but I am thinking it might be overkill. 

For the small layout I am working on now, I am thinking I may run 2, maybe 3 tops, locos and definitely want sound.

Is the Power Cab starter set enough to run 2 or 3 sound enabled locos?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I have run 6 HO sound locos with a Zephyr rated at 3 amps. I think the Power cab has less power, so the answer is likely yes, for 3 HO sound locos if they don't draw too many amps.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Look around on the forum...lots of answers already there.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=28770

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=28994


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

just did this for grins but now it proves useful I guess.
I've read then when they fire up is the most power draw on the system.
Here are 3 of my HO sound units all firing up at the same time with the NCE power cab.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I have run one sound and 6 non-sound equipped locos simultaneously with my 3.5 amp MRC Prodigy Wireless system, but that doesn't really answer the your question, does it?

I'll give you one word, my boy: amperage. A good rule of thumb is that a non-sound equipped loco will draw about 0.5 amps, sound a little more (maybe 0.7 max). Your unit is 2 amps, so you'll get two for sure.... and probably that third one as well. Staggering the startup will help a little too -- like all electronics, they draw a little more power at startup.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

AdRockTrains said:


> I am trying to decide what DCC system to buy and I am leaning towards the NCE Power Cab. I see the Pro Cab has much more power and additional capability, but I am thinking it might be overkill.
> 
> Is the Power Cab starter set enough to run 2 or 3 sound enabled locos?


The Pro Cab has no power, it is just a cab. The Powercab has the power command station built in, 2amps I think. You can change your Powercab into a Procab if you wish. If you want more power you will need a booster. The PowerCab should be fine with three locos.

I have a Powercab and it's great, can thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Power cab has 2.5 amps. (Edited to correct from Pro Cab- I meant Power Cab all along).

Let me put out a realistic example of amp draw here. The guideline of .5 amp per non sound locomotive is high. It will only draw that much if maxed out.

I run 4 non sound trains, 1 is a passenger with 4 lighted coaches. Flat layout. Max draw is 1.25 amps and .5 of that is the passenger train. It draws .2 amps sitting still because of the coach lights.

You will have plenty of power for 2 or 3 sound locomotives.


----------



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

DavefromMD said:


> Pro cab has 2.5 amps.
> 
> Let me put out a realistic example of amp draw here. The guideline of .5 amp per non sound locomotive is high. It will only draw that much if maxed out.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! It seems like the power cab is PLENTY for me for a while. Not only that, but I can add a 5amp booster and still have spent less than they pro cab setup. 


I appreciate everyone's input. I am pretty excited about this!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Just to clarify on this point, this is from The NCEs site:

'A Procab is only a Cab / Throttle. It requires a DCC system to function.

The Powercab is a self-contained DCC system in one package. It is a Cab / Throttle, it is a DCC Command Station, it is a Booster, All three in one package.'


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

_"'A Procab is only a Cab / Throttle. It requires a DCC system to function.

The Powercab is a self-contained DCC system in one package. It is a Cab / Throttle, it is a DCC Command Station, it is a Booster, All three in one package.' "_

Cycleops is correct. I mistakenly said Pro Cab in my post and corrected it to Power Cab. That is what I have.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DavefromMD said:


> Power cab has 2.5 amps. (Edited to correct from Pro Cab- I meant Power Cab all along).
> 
> Let me put out a realistic example of amp draw here. The guideline of .5 amp per non sound locomotive is high. It will only draw that much if maxed out.
> 
> ...


The thumbrule (rather than guideline) of 0.5 amps is an estimating tool to assist in determining power requirements. It's not my number -- it has been quoted repeatedly throughout the trade press for years.

And therein lies part of the issue. If your locos are new and well lubricated, they will draw significantly less than that (I have run more than twice the number of locos at once than my 3.5 amp system would seem to indicate using that rule). However, older locos which have been converted, especially those with pancake motors, do draw more than that... a lot more, in many cases. Hence the rule of thumb. Knowing nothing about the locos that will be used, it's a good estimating tool. As with any estimate, it should always be corrected as better information is developed.


----------

